# HCPCS code for HIV drug Truvada



## ashlipickerill222 (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anyone know the code for Truvada? Truvada (combination of emtricitabine and tenovir) 200/300 given once daily.  I have been having issues trying to locate it....
Thanks,
Ashli Pickerill, CPC


----------



## Jcharbonnet7701 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Truvada hcpcs code*

Im just following the blog in case anyone else replys...Thanks, I am guessing we will have to use an unspecified code & bill for the cost of the drug accordingly I have not seen a HCPCS coded listed anywhere- March 2015 ( since the dates are always weird on these blogs)

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------

